
Danger: Beware Vlookup Defaults [in Microsoft Excel] - lervag
https://exceljet.net/danger-beware-vlookup-defaults
======
lervag
OP here: I'm curious, do anyone know if the VLookup defaults make sense in any
kind of way? I was first shocked when I realized this behaviour of VLookup,
but then I was thinking that there was perhaps a good (although unclear)
reason for it?

~~~
Someone
Backwards compatibility. VisiCalc only did approximate lookups
([http://www.felienne.com/archives/3980](http://www.felienne.com/archives/3980).
Also a good article on the problems of this default)

Yes, they could have made the argument required, and have their file converter
add it, but users typed in formulas from magazines at the time, so that
wouldn’t have worked there, unless they added UI for it.

